# Barrette reconnue à moitié (512 sur 1go) sur Powerbok 1,33



## FredStrasbourg (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Mon amie utilise avec bonheur depuis 3 ans un powerbook Alu 1,33, passé depuis peu sous Léopard. Il a 1,25 Go de RAM.
Elle ne l'éteint jamais, et en le rouvrant hier soir, Kernel Panic. Je tente de le redémarrer, il reste sur la roue qui tourne (avec la pomme sur fond gris).
Je fais les sauvegardes nécessaires en mode target, pensant à une faiblesse du DD. Ce matin, l'ordi démarre à nouveau, mais l'une des barrettes (celle d'1 Go) n'est plus reconnue qu'à 512 Mo.
J'ai interverti les barrettes pour savoir si le slot mémoire est défectueux, même souci, la barrette est donc bien défectueuse (après 3 ans...) et non pas le slot.
Un Apple Hardware Test confirme bien un problème de RAM.
Ma question : le fait que cette barrette ait toujours bien fonctionné depuis tout ce temps peut-il être annonciateur d'un problème plus lourd (carte-mère...) ?
Ou est-ce réellement et seulement la barrette à changer ?
J'ai bien-sûr fait les resets d'usage, sans changement.

Merci d'avance.

Fred.


----------



## VLG (19 Janvier 2008)

Si le HardWard Test annonce que seulement la barrette est défectueuse, il y a fort à parier que c'est vrai, et qu'il n'y a aucun lien avec la carte mère. Je changerai donc la barrette.


----------

